# Classical/Romantic Piano Music



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

After a quick search, I didn't find anything specifically about what I wanted to talk about (although a more in-depth search would probably reveal more posts). I like, more than any other period of music, the transition period in between the Classical and Romantic eras. Piano works are what I like most out of this period (Schubert, Field, Clementi, etc., and maybe Beethoven). I want to learn about and learn to play more music from this era, and would like suggestions for pieces! I know of some of Clementi's Sonatas, Field's Sonatas and Nocturnes, Beethoven's Sonatas, but not a lot of Schubert. Thanks to anyone who replies to this thread. I don't know if I should've put this in the general discussion, or if this is the right place for it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The piano sonatas of Hummel would fit nicely into your preferences.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

The Bohemian composer-pianists Dussek, Tomášek, and Voříšek wrote some very fine music. Also there is Carl Maria von Weber, e.g. piano sonatas, Invitation to the Dance. Other Germans and Austrians: Ferdinand Ries, Friedrich Kuhlau, Carl Czerny.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> The piano sonatas of Hummel would fit nicely into your preferences.


I listened to his first sonata, and a little bit of the 4th (that's what the order was in Constantino Mastroprimiano's recordings). I like his style, a little similar to Clementi.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Roger Knox said:


> The Bohemian composer-pianists Dussek, Tomášek, and Voříšek wrote some very fine music. Also there is Carl Maria von Weber, e.g. piano sonatas, Invitation to the Dance. Other Germans and Austrians: Ferdinand Ries, Friedrich Kuhlau, Carl Czerny.


Kuhlau is very nice. When I heard it first time I immediately wanted more.
Try Robert Fuchs as well.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

You've answered your own question to a degree. Schubert deserves your close attention, not only the sonatas but the Impromptus as well.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

The period you described is probably my favorite in music history. I also play piano. I second Animal's recommendation of Schubert Impromptus, particularly the first set of 4 Impromptus. The second set of Impromptus is also good, but the first set is just, well, special. 

There's also Schubert's Moments Musicaux. Charming little Viennese pieces with Schubert's trademark lyricism and poetry...but I would definitely start with the Impromptus. After all those character pieces, I would turn to the sonatas. I'm a big believer in starting out with the best, so I would head straight for Schubert's final Piano Sonata, D960. As for playing the sonatas, it really depends on your skill level. Try buying a recording of the last three piano sonatas and see which one sings to you.

Cheers!


----------

